# Online Designer Info



## imyomel (Jul 22, 2010)

I am looking for a online designer for T-Shirts, cell phone inserts and other accessories. I am not looking to own the designer and not pay a monthly payment but at a somewhat inexpensive price. I need a way for my customers to be able to design shirts and other items on my website and be able to get a price and pay online.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

imyomel said:


> I am looking for a online designer for T-Shirts, cell phone inserts and other accessories. I am not looking to own the designer and not pay a monthly payment but at a somewhat inexpensive price. I need a way for my customers to be able to design shirts and other items on my website and be able to get a price and pay online.[/QUOTE
> 
> Check out Zazzle.com. The problem is that you will only be paid a percentage of the price of the shirt, not the whole sale price. There is a base price for a shirt completely printed, as an example, $18.95. You must decide how much you want to make on the shirt sale above the $18.95 they charge. If you want to make 10% above the base price, you would only make $1.90 on the sale. You can charge whatever you want but that raises the price of the shirt & shipping is extra for the customer. The public can go directly to the site & design the shirt themselves without you even being involved if they have a design they want to use. Most people with stores submit their own designs to be printed for sale. That's the real purpose of the site. For designers to sell their products with their own designs. It's no different than selling art online. Believe me, there isn't much money to be made. They have hundreds of different products to design which you can choose to use but is it worth the trouble to make that little? Other than that, you'd have to set up your own designer on your own website & I can't even imagine what that would cost.


----------



## imyomel (Jul 22, 2010)

Again Thanks but I want to own my own designer


----------

